
X86 Proved: Coq Library for Modelling, Specification, Generation and Proof for X86 - based2
https://x86proved.codeplex.com/
======
CalChris
This looks very interesting (and I am interested) but the article seems like a
stub. I can't really find any documentation or meaningful source there.

However, _X86 Proved_ is a thing and this is a presentation from 2014 I found:

[https://people.csail.mit.edu/jgross/personal-
website/present...](https://people.csail.mit.edu/jgross/personal-
website/presentations/msr-2014-final-talk/input-output-and-automation-
in-x86proved.pptx)

~~~
nickpsecurity
Before I submitted it to Lobsters, I checked the "Source Code" part of the
link, allowed a few scripts in NoScript, and got this page with .v files that
at least _looked_ like the source code:

[https://x86proved.codeplex.com/SourceControl/latest#src/](https://x86proved.codeplex.com/SourceControl/latest#src/)

I'm a guy that tracks and reports on progress in this specialty but not a
trained specialist. I don't know Coq well enough to tell you if this is the
source code to the CoqASM paper with the quick skim I did before work. I do
know it has a bunch of .v files going into detail about x86 and some other
things with some overlap in aspects I thought I read about in the older paper.
Hence, the submission claiming it was probably the same thing.

While we're at it, here's some other links on this sort of thing all of you
might enjoy:

[http://www.cs.cornell.edu/talc/](http://www.cs.cornell.edu/talc/)

[https://project-everest.github.io/assets/vale2017.pdf](https://project-
everest.github.io/assets/vale2017.pdf)

[https://github.com/project-everest/vale](https://github.com/project-
everest/vale)

~~~
pedagand
> I don't know Coq well enough to tell you if this is the source code to the
> CoqASM paper with the quick skim I did before work.

It is.

See also [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/publication/high-
le...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/publication/high-level-
separation-logic-low-level-code/) for details on the program logic (ie. "Hoare
triples for x86").

------
based2
src:
[https://lobste.rs/s/kewmce/x86_proved_coq_library_for_modell...](https://lobste.rs/s/kewmce/x86_proved_coq_library_for_modelling)

